# Solenoid issues



## jimbaker79 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello everyone. I know this is a worn out topic but I have a really weird problem. I have a Barista Express.

My solenoid was buzzing so I bought a new one and replaced it. All was well, the problem was solved.

But then the water stopped coming out of the group head. I have taken the machine apart and checked the connections, cleaned all the parts again and swapped back to my old coil on the 3-way. I don't have a way of checking the electrics but here is what is happening.

With one coil the solenoid jams open so that water only come out of the wand/water tap/flows directly into the drip tray. With the other coil it jams the other way and water only comes through the group head. Nothing goes to the drip tray. The coils appear to be identical.

What on Earth is going on??!! If anyone can help I would be really grateful. Thanks.


----------

